# Free Router Book



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

We have a lot of new users here on the router forums and some just need a little information on how to operate a router.

Just in case you have not seen a link for the free router book here it is, it is well worth the time to download it.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf

I hope this will answer a few of your basic questions about operating a router but remember there are little tricks that only experienced woodworkers can teach you and we have a great collection of them right here with all types of woodworking skills not just routers.

*Work Safe, Have Fun,*
Mike


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

*awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Terry McHugh (Feb 10, 2012)

many thanks for the PDF link

Terry McHugh (recent member)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

McHugh said:


> many thanks for the PDF link
> 
> Terry McHugh (recent member)


You're welcome Terry and welcome to the router forums.

We also need to thank Lonnie Bird for writing the book, Taunton Press for publishing the book, and Fine Woodworking for providing the link so we could download it.

I hope the book will help you out, I know it contains a lot of useful information.

*Work Safe, Have Fun,*
Mike


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Mike
I also wanted to say thanks for posting the Router Book link. As I am very new to routing I can't seem to get enough info on the subject. I mean it's out there, I'm just filling up my hard drive. The hard drive above my eyes. ;-).

Mike L


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/32824-free-router-book-ebook.html

Lonnie Bird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNGmGbQjre4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUSiCp0hdFk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgAgLauUDcg

http://www.amanatool.com/Lonnie_Bird.html
http://www.lonniebird.com/contact-lonnie-bird-school/woodworking-classes-school
http://www.lonniebird.com/lonnie-bird-woodworking-books/lonnie-bird-woodworking-publcations

http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vi...Sk&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_967921
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmyytuR-iVE&feature=related

http://ebookee.org/Taunton-s-Complete-Illustrated-Guide-to-Using-Woodworking-Tools_1765827.html

==


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

mike 
good post 
helpful 
even for this oldie 
cheers 
stuart 
england


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Mike* - thanks for the link to Lonnie Bird's book - loaded onto my iPad2, so easily available - Dave


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the link? I'm brand new to routing and looking to learn as much as possible. Thanks for any help in advance.

Andrew


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorilla83 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the link? I'm brand new to routing and looking to learn as much as possible. Thanks for any help in advance.
> 
> Andrew


Andrew, It is a 5 month old posting.. I suspect it was a limited time offer!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, the link expired so I "Un-Stuck" the thread.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have the PDF 22mb file on my HD but the server would let it upload.. sorry

==


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 20, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the PDF 22mb file on my HD but the server would let it upload.. sorry
> 
> ==


Must have just expired last month, darn. 

Bob - I believe you can send up to 25MB via gmail if that's an option for you! Would be much appreciated - my email is [email protected].


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

you can upload the file to a free server like rapidshare or uploading


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

What is the name of the Book?
Thanks


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

You can upload the PDF to Google Docs and just share the link. Make sure to mark it public.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have received a number of requests for a copy of the file. I have tried sending via various email accounts and have not had success as yet.

I have a gmail account as well so will try Google docs as recommended by wormil (Rick).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can some one try this link and see if it works...

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-XJ8gFNEWtATUVsYXFXaV9BUXc


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*try this....*



wormil said:


> You can upload the PDF to Google Docs and just share the link. Make sure to mark it public.


https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-XJ8gFNEWtATUVsYXFXaV9BUXc

i have marked it so any one with the link is able to access? (hopefully)


----------



## bildio (Sep 7, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Can some one try this link and see if it works...
> 
> Worked for me. Thanks very much.


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

JW Thank you for the book...


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Can some one try this link and see if it works...


Glad it worked out. I use Google Docs a lot.


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 20, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> i have marked it so any one with the link is able to access? (hopefully)


Thank you!! This book is great for a beginner like me.


----------



## Grey Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

James,

Thanks for the link. It works great. 

Orv


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. I am taking up on MEBCWD's suggestion that we can ask questions about woodworking other than routing. Some time ago I inherited a table saw dado blade that is just one single disc with teeth around the edge and is kind of, for want of a better word warped. It has a movable centre disc marked in sixteenths that you can rotate to set the width of the cut desired. I haven't tried it, being afraid that it would vibrate in the saw. Has anyone had experience with this device. Oldrusty


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldrusty said:


> Hi members. I am taking up on MEBCWD's suggestion that we can ask questions about woodworking other than routing. Some time ago I inherited a table saw dado blade that is just one single disc with teeth around the edge and is kind of, for want of a better word warped. It has a movable centre disc marked in sixteenths that you can rotate to set the width of the cut desired. I haven't tried it, being afraid that it would vibrate in the saw. Has anyone had experience with this device. Oldrusty



Hi Rusty, is this a duplicate post??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump,
for Jack3140.....


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> bump,
> for Jack3140.....


now you have done it . confused the heck out of me lol what does bump mean pray tell lol regards jack  ps i tried the link and it worked thank you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jack.

All "bump" is, is a method of making a post that will move the thread back up the list to the new posts....


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm says url not found....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

link works just fine for me


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Smartphone at moment, sure it's on my end.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

*It moves around but you can currently download it*



Gorilla83 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the link? I'm brand new to routing and looking to learn as much as possible. Thanks for any help in advance.
> 
> Andrew


this site currently has it available to download " http://qaqukofy.blog.com/2012/10/18/tauntons-complete-illustrated-guide-to-routers-read-2/ "


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you don't want to play games with sign up stuff use the link below
FREE router book
Lonnie Bird - Complete Illustrated Guide to Routers
==



gwizz said:


> this site currently has it available to download " http://qaqukofy.blog.com/2012/10/18/tauntons-complete-illustrated-guide-to-routers-read-2/ "


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> G'day Jack.
> 
> All "bump" is, is a method of making a post that will move the thread back up the list to the new posts....


thank you !


----------

